# Harbor Freight Feeler Gauges/Dial Indicator?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have and use them, though not a lot. work fine for me. the digital calipers did not, junk.
just check the indicator in the store.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know how much real estate they cover, but you might look at Fastenal online, at least for the dial indicators. Maybe you will get lucky and they'll have something around you. I have bought enough specialty bolts, hardware, etc. from them over the years to trust them, and their private labeled brand of micrometers, dial indicators and such seems pretty decent for a very reasonable price. Probably not a Starret, Mitoya, or whatever, but decent. As for feeler gauges, any auto parts store should have them. I'm drawing a blank on a few others, but K-D comes to mind as a decent set with a "handyman" price. Depending on what you are working on, I also have a brass set, not as complete as my steel sets, but they work better around anything with a magnet. As for Harbor Freight, I'm not much of a shopper, but, there again, depending on what you want, they may be okay.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Have several HF dial indicators and dial and digital calipers. No problem unless dropped on cement floor.:devil3: Still using one I dropped. The accuracy is there, but the dial isn't upright. Not a biggie.
Yes I do machine shop jobs. Metal lathe, etc.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I got the Horror Freight dial indicator, went with the parts store brand (Performance Tool) for the feeler gauges and digital caliper. I checked them all against each other, if they're wrong, they're all wrong by the same amount. Good enough for me.


----------

